# Hello from Austin, Texas!



## crmulls (Mar 17, 2022)

Hey everyone, my name is Collin! I'm Looking forward to meeting like minded folks in this community!

I am a long time musician looking to build my network and grow my composing and production skills!

Recently I have been building my portfolio, this short piece is called "High in the Mountains."



The score was created in Cubase using mostly EastWest Opus with sound design elements pulled from the always handy freesound.org

The video was created using lightworks and free stock footage from pexels.

Cheers y'all!


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 17, 2022)

Welcome to VI-Control, Collin -- enjoyed hearing High in the Mountains
Jump right in and have fun!


----------



## crmulls (Mar 17, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Welcome to VI-Control, Collin -- enjoyed hearing High in the Mountains
> Jump right in and have fun!


Thank you!


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 17, 2022)

Welcome from another Austinite!


----------



## crmulls (Mar 17, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Welcome from another Austinite!


Alright! Thanks Jbuhler 😀


----------



## dhmusic (Mar 17, 2022)

crmulls said:


> Hey everyone, my name is Collin! I'm Looking forward to meeting like minded folks in this community!
> 
> I am a long time musician looking to build my network and grow my composing and production skills!
> 
> ...



Hi from ATX Collin. Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## crmulls (Mar 17, 2022)

dhmusic said:


> Hi from ATX Collin. Looking forward to hearing more


Thanks dhmusic, love to see such an active community here! 🤠


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 17, 2022)

Howdy from Houston!


----------



## zwhita (Mar 17, 2022)

Welcome from North Dallas! Just a hobbyist here who likes sounds.


----------



## proggermusic (Mar 18, 2022)

Let's have an Austin VIC hang sometime! I'm really hoping the explosive growth in our city leads to more real music industry presence here and more opportunity for composers. Some brilliant people are in town here, and largely untapped by Hollywood. The future could be bright indeed!


----------



## Evans (Mar 18, 2022)

Hey, cool. I lived in Austin for many years. Let me know if you ever want to vent about traffic. I'm here for you.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 18, 2022)

How many Austinites we got here?


----------



## crmulls (Mar 18, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Howdy from Houston!


Howdy!


----------



## crmulls (Mar 18, 2022)

Evans said:


> Hey, cool. I lived in Austin for many years. Let me know if you ever want to vent about traffic. I'm here for you.


Haha I might have to take you up on that, though I avoid peak hour 35 and Mopac like the plague 😂


----------



## crmulls (Mar 18, 2022)

zwhita said:


> Welcome from North Dallas! Just a hobbyist here who likes sounds.


Hell yeah! Thank you! 😀


----------



## crmulls (Mar 18, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> Let's have an Austin VIC hang sometime! I'm really hoping the explosive growth in our city leads to more real music industry presence here and more opportunity for composers. Some brilliant people are in town here, and largely untapped by Hollywood. The future could be bright indeed!


Man that would be awesome! I would love to see that. Totally down to help organize something like that as well!

By the by, I saw Snarky Puppy at the Parish some years back and I believe there were a few members of Progger with them that night. Was a seriously great show that stuck with me 🤙


----------



## crmulls (Mar 18, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> How many Austinites we got here?


Looks like at least 4 or 5 in this thread, maybe we got a poll going or something for roll call haha.


----------



## proggermusic (Mar 18, 2022)

crmulls said:


> Man that would be awesome! I would love to see that. Totally down to help organize something like that as well!
> 
> By the by, I saw Snarky Puppy at the Parish some years back and I believe there were a few members of Progger with them that night. Was a seriously great show that stuck with me 🤙


Yep, we were probably opening that show – I was also a member of SP for many years before starting my own thing. That was a very fun night! The Pups are way too big for the Parish these days, which is still crazy to me.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Mar 18, 2022)

Oh my ... I didn't know anyone here was in Austin! I'm in Austin (up in Cedar Park area).

Crmulls ... really anyone up above ... would love to meet sometime. And if you are interested in exploring any collaborations, let me know!

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## blaggins (Mar 18, 2022)

Ha lots of Austin folks on this forum it looks like. I suppose we shouldn't be surprised, it's still a pretty music oriented town. I'm just a hobbyist myself... but even so I'm curious where the local film making talent goes for music. Seems like they wouldn't have to look very far.


----------



## crmulls (Mar 19, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Oh my ... I didn't know anyone here was in Austin! I'm in Austin (up in Cedar Park area).
> 
> Crmulls ... really anyone up above ... would love to meet sometime. And if you are interested in exploring any collaborations, let me know!
> 
> ...


Sounds great! I'm going to start a VI Austin thread soon so we can get a meet up going before too long 🤘


----------



## Chris Harper (Mar 19, 2022)

Welcome from another Houstonian!


----------



## Boltrane (Mar 21, 2022)

crmulls said:


> Hey everyone, my name is Collin! I'm Looking forward to meeting like minded folks in this community!
> 
> I am a long time musician looking to build my network and grow my composing and production skills!
> 
> ...



Kudos! I like the sparing use of strings and, in general, the non-symphonic feel. Film composers these days have to avoid, IMHO, the big Hans-Zimmer symphonic sound, because its been done a billion times. You're well on your way to a distinctive sound.


----------



## crmulls (Mar 28, 2022)

Boltrane said:


> Kudos! I like the sparing use of strings and, in general, the non-symphonic feel. Film composers these days have to avoid, IMHO, the big Hans-Zimmer symphonic sound, because its been done a billion times. You're well on your way to a distinctive sound.


Thanks so much, I really appreciate that. I'm just trying to really play to my strengths, I don't come from a classical / orchestral background, so I'm just doing what I feel works!


----------

